# gentoo sources and MEGARAID_LEGACY not working [solved]

## carpman

Hello, currently using  2.6.19-gentoo-r5 on my home server using MEGARAID_LEGACY to run LSI raid card, this works fine but when i try and update to 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 using MEGARAID_LEGACY it fails on boot complaining about:

```
VFS cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown-block (0,0)

```

There are a few more but these basically repeat same thing that root partition cannot be found.

I have double checked grub, in fact copied the working kernel entry and just changed kernel details so it should work fine?

Any ideas?

cheers

----------

## NeddySeagoon

carpman,

The kernel is claiming it can't talk to your disk controller.

How did you configute your new kernel ? 

It suggests that megaraid is missing or SCSI Disk support is missing

----------

## carpman

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> carpman,
> 
> The kernel is claiming it can't talk to your disk controller.
> 
> How did you configute your new kernel ? 
> ...

 

Thanks for reply, i copied old .config to new kernel dir and did 'make oldconfig'

----------

## NeddySeagoon

carpman,

Thats normally the right answer - time to check what happened by looking with make menuconfig.

----------

## carpman

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> carpman,
> 
> Thats normally the right answer - time to check what happened by looking with make menuconfig.

 

yep done that, may have to a clean build but hate having to go through old config to see what setting i used and enter then manually, must be a extract all built in a module settings used from old config so as to make it easier?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

carpman,

You only need check the SCSI settings and the megaraid driver, now under ATA Drivers, I think

----------

## carpman

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> carpman,
> 
> You only need check the SCSI settings and the megaraid driver, now under ATA Drivers, I think

 

Ok i tried changing to the newer megaraid driver megaraid_newgen and now is working fine  :Smile: 

----------

